# The President Barak Obama Plan of Health Care



## shane90 (Aug 21, 2009)

The president returned to the health care debate after two days of silence to reframe the health care debate as “a core ethical and moral obligation,” imploring a coalition of religious leaders to help promote the plan to lower costs and expand insurance coverage for all Americans. On Obama’s Return the administration encouraged Republicans to participate in the negotiations. Still, Democratic leaders moved ahead with plans to advance a measure next month with or without Republican cooperation.


----------

